# Alternatives Gleichgewichtstraining (Einrad, Slackline, Balance Board)?



## Scrat (9. April 2008)

Hallo,

habt ihr eigentlich Erfahrung mit alternativem Gleichgewichtstraining wie Slackline oder Einradfahren?

Läßt sich das dadurch wahrscheinlich bessere Gleichgewicht auf's Trialen übertragen?

Gruß, Thomas (Und wenn's nix bringt, macht Slackline und Einrad auf jeden Fall Spaß  )


----------



## Icke84 (9. April 2008)

also ich bin vorm trialen 5jahre skateboard gefahren und denke schon das mir das etwas geholfen hat beim trial zu balancieren.

konnte jedenfalls nach nem halben jahr schon relativ gut auf schienen fahren. weiß jetzt aber nicht ob das gut is.

aber ich würde schon sagen das es etwas hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (9. April 2008)

Gleichgewicht trainieren

gleichgewicht halten, indem man auf dem rad steht, ist eine sehr spezifische fertigkeit. das trainiert man am besten, indem man sich daran versucht. ggf. mit den im verlinkten thread erwähnten erleichterung ("vom leichten zum schweren").
die annahme, dass man durch so unterschiedliche und unähnliche Aktionen wie slackline seine stabilität auf dem rad trainiert, ist weit verbreitet, aber ebenso naiv wie unbegründet. 

sprich: positiver transfer bei unterschiedlichen (also "heteromorphen") gleichgewichtsleitungen existiert so gut wie gar nicht.

http://www.uni-oldenburg.de/sport/bww2/Lehre/F_u_F/f_u_f.html#Anchor-2321


----------



## noob-rider (9. April 2008)

also ich weiß nicht, wie sehr es hilfreich ist, aber ich habe persönlich das gefühl, dass mir das Parkour laufen nebenher noch ein bisschen was bringt.
Kann einbildung sein, oder ich irre mich da nicht...


----------



## isah (9. April 2008)

Einrad ist ja ganz nett, aber nichts foerdert das Gleichgewicht wie Slackline. Macht irgendwie kein Spass mehr seit ich wieder in diesem Kaff wohne...

Parcour finde ich relativ laecherlich (Ja, noch laecherlicher als mit nem Fahrrad Mauern hoch springen).


----------



## HeavyMetal (9. April 2008)

an sich is das überhaupt nich lächerlich (siehe david belle).
was hingegen lächerlich ist, dass heute jeder 15jährige, der über nen fahradstäder springen kann, von sich behauptet dass er "parcour" betreibt...


----------



## mr.mütze (9. April 2008)

also ich laufe parkour und das richtig heißt nicht son ich kann ne bordsteinkante hoch laufen mist und ich finde das bringt schon was und wenn du wirklich noch bissel gleichgewicht üben willst nimm dein rad mit in die wohnung und guck nen film dabei das gut aber anstregent.


----------



## konrad (9. April 2008)

wieso sollte man sich auf schwingende bänder stellen und sich da was brechen um sein gleichgewicht zu trainiren?
wenn man das gleichgewicht aufm bike haben will,dann sollte man sich auch auf sein bike stellen.
das einzige,was einem beim trialn dann weiterbringt is doch wohl kraft,schnellkraft und beweglichkeit/flexibilität...also lieber zu haus ein paar liegetsütz machen und beim trialn mal das bike bei seite stellen und die mauer aus dem stand hochspringen...

natürlich kann man so viel sportarten machen,wie man lustig is...aber sowas wie slackline find ich albern!


----------



## dubbel (9. April 2008)

s. # 3.


----------



## isah (9. April 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> wieso sollte man sich auf schwingende bänder stellen und sich da was brechen um sein gleichgewicht zu trainiren?
> wenn man das gleichgewicht aufm bike haben will,dann sollte man sich auch auf sein bike stellen.
> das einzige,was einem beim trialn dann weiterbringt is doch wohl kraft,schnellkraft und beweglichkeit/flexibilität...also lieber zu haus ein paar liegetsütz machen und beim trialn mal das bike bei seite stellen und die mauer aus dem stand hochspringen...
> 
> natürlich kann man so viel sportarten machen,wie man lustig is...aber sowas wie slackline find ich albern!



Tatsaechlich mache ich nichts um besser Trial zu fahren, ich geh ins Studio um fit zu sein, fahre Bahnrad um Ausdauer zu haben und kletter auf schwingende Baender um spass zu haben. Nein, mein Leben besteht nicht aus Trial, aber Danke. 



> was hingegen lächerlich ist, dass heute jeder 15jährige, der über nen fahradstäder springen kann, von sich behauptet dass er "parcour" betreibt...



Hab leider in der bitteren Wirklichkeit noch niemand getroffen der 'Parcour' macht und sich nicht fuer unheimlich toll haelt weil er 'n Baumstamm entlang laufen kann.


----------



## Scrat (9. April 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Tatsaechlich mache ich nichts um besser Trial zu fahren, ich geh ins Studio um fit zu sein, fahre Bahnrad um Ausdauer zu haben und kletter auf schwingende Baender um spass zu haben. Nein, mein Leben besteht nicht aus Trial, aber Danke.



So ähnlich seh' ich das auch - hat mich halt interessiert, ob sich das überträgt/auswirkt, aber da ich für 'ne Trialkarriere sowieso zu alt bin  (und zuwenig trainiere), mach' ich auch alles mögliche, weil's halt Spaß macht.



isah schrieb:


> Hab leider in der bitteren Wirklichkeit noch niemand getroffen der 'Parcour' macht und sich nicht fuer unheimlich toll haelt weil er 'n Baumstamm entlang laufen kann.



'n Baumstamm langlaufen würde ich jetzt allerdings grundsätzlich von jedem, der sich auf zwei Beinen bewegt, erwarten - andererseits hat mir 'n Bekannter, der schon ewig Handballtraining für die ganz Kleinen anbietet, auch erzählt, inzwischen wären immer mehr Kinder bei ihm im Training, die nicht rückwärts rennen könnten...

@dubbel: Danke für die Links, wobei mir da leider der sportwissenschaftliche Hintergrund fehlt.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (9. April 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Tatsaechlich mache ich nichts um besser Trial zu fahren, ich geh ins Studio um fit zu sein, fahre Bahnrad um Ausdauer zu haben und kletter auf schwingende Baender um spass zu haben. Nein, mein Leben besteht nicht aus Trial, aber Danke.



ich finds andererseits komisch wenn leute geld bezahlen dass sie in einem abgeschlossenen raum mit lauter fit for fun bunnies und mens health typen um die wette sinnlos geführte gewichte in maschinen bewegen. da geh ich lieber raus und mach urban training.

bis jetzt das geilste video das ich jeh auf yo!tube gesehn hab und vielleicht motivierend für dich mal draussen zu trainieren: (dreh den sound auf)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWs94Pu_kG4


----------



## Eisbein (9. April 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich finds andererseits komisch wenn leute geld bezahlen dass sie in einem abgeschlossenen raum mit lauter fit for fun bunnies und mens health typen um die wette sinnlos geführte gewichte in maschinen bewegen. da geh ich lieber raus und mach urban training.
> 
> bis jetzt das geilste video das ich jeh auf yo!tube gesehn hab und vielleicht motivierend für dich mal draussen zu trainieren: (dreh den sound auf)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWs94Pu_kG4



so und nicht anders. Die können was mit ihren muskeln anfangen. Frag mal son halk hoden fuzzi ob er sich an ne laterne hängen kann. kann er warscheinlich nicht, aber dafür 500 Mt gewichte heben und sich morgens zum fühstück immer zeugs ein pfeifen...


----------



## HeavyMetal (10. April 2008)

die jungs gehn echt gut ab, das hab ich auch vor ner weile entdeckt, da gibts noch haufen andere von denen


----------



## isah (10. April 2008)

> bis jetzt das geilste video das ich jeh auf yo!tube gesehn hab und vielleicht motivierend für dich mal draussen zu trainieren: (dreh den sound auf)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWs94Pu_kG4



Wow, das ist wirklich beeindruckend. Muttis sehen mich nur schon ungern mit'm Rad auf'm Spielplatz, wenn ich da jetzt auch noch fuer Klimmzuege antrete verweisen die mich des Dorfes..


----------



## nathank (11. April 2008)

Scrat schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich Erfahrung mit alternativem Gleichgewichtstraining wie Slackline oder Einradfahren?
> 
> Läßt sich das dadurch wahrscheinlich bessere Gleichgewicht auf's Trialen übertragen?


ja aber begrenzt. wie oben schon gesagt, ist das beste training auf dem trial-bike.

nach viele jahren MTB (CC, Freeride, Downhill) habe ich einradfahren im Juli 2007 gelernt und das hat mein gleichgewicht viel viel geholfen (z.B. Wheelie-fahren). dann im Januar 2008 habe ich trialen angefangen und ich glaube dass es für mich VIEL leichter war zu lernen auf dem hinterrad zu balancieren und hopfen. (nach ca. 2 monate mit ca. 1,5 mal training der woche hatte ich den lurch auf den hinterrad gelernt, womit ich ganz zufrieden bin)

ich denke, besonders für die basis-balance überträgt sich ziemlich viel von sport-art zum sport-art. je besser man wird je spezialisiert und gezielter muss das training sein, was heißt das weinger von cross-training sich überträgt.

aber besonders wenn es spaß macht, dann hilft sowas. wenn ich jetzt ein bisschen einrad fahre und dann auf dem Street bike ümsteige dann geht der Wheelie so easy oder auf dem Trial bike das gleiche auf dem hinterrad. und weil ich alle 3 gern fahre, dann ist es besonders gut.


----------



## habr (12. April 2008)

In der Hoffnung, dass es mir bei Wheelies hilft habe vor ich einiger Zeit Einradfahren gelernt, ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass es besonders viel gebracht hat. So ähnlich wie man auf den ersten Blick glauben könnte sind die Bewegungen gar nicht: 
- Beim Wheelie besteht die erste Herausforderung darin so "geschmeidig" auf's Hinterrad zu kommen, dass man sich die Balance nicht unkorrigierbar versaut. Beim Einrad startet man schon auf dem "Hinterrad".
- Beim Wheelie halte ich die seitliche Balance durch Korrekturkurven und mit den Knien. Korrekturkurven mache ich zwar auch auf dem Einrad, aber der Mechanismus ist ein anderer. Beim Einrad benutze ich die Hüften zum Drehen des Rads, beim Wheelie schiebe ich den Lenker mit den Armen nach rechts oder links. Die Knie benutze ich beim Einrad gar nicht.
- Das Einrad hat keinen Freilauf und keine Bremsen, wenn man nach hinten fällt muss man also anders reagieren.

Ich persönlich glaube inzwischen nicht mehr daran, dass es sowas wie ein allgemeines Gleichgewichtstraining gibt. Man kann die Bewegungen trainieren die nötig sind in einer Situation das Gleichgewicht zu halten, in einer anderen Situation wird einem das normalerweise nichts nützen.

Anderes Beispiel: Normalerweise balanciere ich ein Zweirad mit nach links eingeschlagenem Lenker und mit dem  rechten Pedal vorne. Irgendwann war ich der Meinung, dass ich das mit Lenker nach rechts und linken Fuss vorne können müsste.
Ähnlicher können zwei Bewegungen kaum sein, trotzdem musste ich eine ganze Weile trainieren bis ich das hingekriegt habe.
Wenn sich nun die Fähigkeit zum Balancieren nicht ohne weiteres von einer Bewegung auf die spiegelverkehrte Bewegung übertragen lässt, wie viel weniger wird es einem dann z.B. für's Trialen nützen, wenn man auf einem Balanceboard das Gleichgewicht halten kann?

Anderseits wenn's Spass macht, das Wetter zu schlecht oder das Bike kaputt ist, warum nicht? Besser als auf dem Sofa sitzen ist es bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. April 2008)

Bevor ich zu Trial gekommen bin hatte ich auch denn Wheelie schon mehr als gut gekonnt. Es hat mir beim Anfangen sehr geholfen weil ich das Gefühl fürs Bike schon hatte bzw. fürs Hinterrad.

Das beste Training ist und bleibt das Bike an sich


----------



## luckygambler (14. April 2008)

probiers doch mal mit flatland!


----------



## luckygambler (14. April 2008)

habr schrieb:


> Anderseits wenn's Spass macht, das Wetter zu schlecht oder das Bike kaputt ist, warum nicht? Besser als auf dem Sofa sitzen ist es bestimmt.



Dr. Parisi würde sagen: "Er braucht auch mal seine Ruhe"


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. April 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> probiers doch mal mit flatland!



Würd ich eher nicht. 
1.Brauchst Leute die das schon können.
2.Dauert das Jahre bis du was kannst.
3.Zieht Dich mit der Zeit Gefühlsmäßig runter ohne Erfolge.

Glaub mir, ich bin das schon 6 Monate gefahren und es hat einfach keinen Spaß gemacht alleine. Jetzt hätte ich nen Kollege der mir das auch Zeigen kann, aber leider hab ich kein Bike dafür


----------



## 525Rainer (14. April 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> probiers doch mal mit flatland!



flatland hilft für wheelie wenig. beim flatlandfahren rollt man alles ohne bremse und wenn man sie benutzt dann ohne schleifen zu lassen. flatland ist so manual in allen möglichen schwerpunkt und körperlagen und bis jetzt das schwierigste was ich jeh gemacht hab.

 beim wheelie ist das richtige gefühl mit der bremse mitentscheidend.
ich kann den wheelie seit ich 12 bin oder so. die beste anleitung steht im "now way rey" buch. perfekter kann mans nicht beschreiben und wenn man sich an seine tipps hält sollte es klappen.
leichte steigung bergauf, auf dem sitz ganz vor rutschen, vorne mittleres kettenblatt und hinten das zweite oder dritte von oben, rechts links reintretkombination wie beim treter und die hinterradbremse anangs immer leicht angelegt lassen. die links rechts balance mit den knien ist eine sache die man eintrainieren muss. die ganzen bewegungsabfolgen kann man schlecht durchdenken deswegen muss man dafür einfach wochenlang üben bis es klappt.
ich finde der wheelie hat weniger mit balance zu tun. auf jedenfall viel weniger als ein manual. man sitzt fest im sattel und kann durch treten, lenker und bremse das ganze stark beeinflussen. im gegensatz zum brakeless manuall kann ich weit hinter den schwerpunkt fallen oder weit vor und es durch mehr reintreten oder bremsen korrigieren. manual oder alle flatland moves passieren immer auf dem verdammt schmalen grat zwischen vor und rückkippen.


----------



## 525Rainer (14. April 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Würd ich eher nicht.
> 1.Brauchst Leute die das schon können.
> 2.Dauert das Jahre bis du was kannst.
> 3.Zieht Dich mit der Zeit Gefühlsmäßig runter ohne Erfolge.
> ...



1. es gibt zwei flatland lehrvideos die sind nicht übel
2. es ist ein sport den man mit 70 auch noch machen kann weil gelenk und körperschonend. ich hab also noch 40 jahre zeit es zu lernen
3. einfach an den mädchen orientieren. bei yo!tube gibts viele mädchenvideos die sind vom level einfach noch nicht so meilenweit vorraus wie die jungs.

aber im grunde hast du recht. es ist härter als hart wenn man seit über 20 jahren vom durchschnitt her gesehn einigermassen gut radfährt und dann nochmal von ganz von vorne anfangen muss.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. April 2008)

Ich muss sagen das das Buch "now way rey", mir damals sehr viel beigebracht hat. Sehr zuempfehlen 

Wheelie ist schon als Basis Technik ganz gut. Klar, Manual ist noch etwas schwerer. Aber Wheelie musste ja nicht nur gradeaus machen  .
Dazu kommen noch so Kombi-Sachen wie No Foot und z.B. enge Kreise Fahren. Hab mal ne Kleiningkeit gefilmt. Wenn richtige Sachen gewünscht werden, mach ich gerne nen kleines Lern Video klar wenns aufhört zuregnen  

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IQVNd7JjKyI

Lehrvideos bringen nicht so viel. Die Praxis bzw. das Austauschen mit Fahrern ist immer noch das Beste. Ich hatte auch diverse Videos dazu.
Mit Flat sollte man früh anfangen und man muss dranne bleiben. So nebenbei Trialen halt ich für Schwachsinn, das braucht Deine ganze Konzentration.


----------



## 525Rainer (14. April 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch so Kombi-Sachen wie No Foot und z.B. enge Kreise Fahren.



dazu kommt noch einhändig und mit rädern aller art wie alten rücktrittdamenrädern  oder rennrädern. dabei möcht ich anmerken dass carbonsattelstützen von rennrädern für sowas nicht auf dauer geeignet sind. 



Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Lehrvideos bringen nicht so viel. Die Praxis bzw. das Austauschen mit Fahrern ist immer noch das Beste. Ich hatte auch diverse Videos dazu.
> Mit Flat sollte man früh anfangen und man muss dranne bleiben. So nebenbei Trialen halt ich für Schwachsinn, das braucht Deine ganze Konzentration.



ich mach grundsätzlich alles nebenbei. das mit dem früh anfangen oder spät hatten wir schon mal in einem anderen thread da bin ich a bissl anderer meinung.


----------



## isah (14. April 2008)

> So nebenbei Trialen halt ich für Schwachsinn, das braucht Deine ganze Konzentration.



So ein Unsinn. Trial ist auf meiner Prioritaetenliste ganz weit unten, ich versteh's wenn jemand in der Gruppe faehrt - aber fuer so 'nen Alleingaenger-Sport sein Sozialleben aufzugeben finde ich so toll wie Counterstrike.


----------



## Deleted 49241 (14. April 2008)

Einspruch: 
Counterstrike hat sehr wohl eine soziale Komponente. Man erschiesst Leute mit einer Gruppe von Leuten und freut sich darueber. Solange man also Leute ausserhalb der Gruppe erschiesst, bleibt das soziale Gefuege innerhalb der eigenen Gruppe intakt. Ich find das voll menschlich... sieht man doch ueberall in der Gesellschaft...nur ohne schiessen...meistens...^^
PS: Ja ich spiele CS...

Ich fuer meinen Teil halte Trial als koerperlich anspruchsvolles Hobby und weniger als Lebensphilosophie. Dem entsprechend setzte ich die Prioritaet je nach Lust und Laune. Da aber wie bereits erwaehnt durchaus ein hohes Maß an Konzentration dafuer erforderlich ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es entsprechend sinnvoll waere eine weiter Sportart hinzuzuziehen. Zumindest nicht parallel zum Trial um das Koennen selbiger zu verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. April 2008)

isah schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn. Trial ist auf meiner Prioritaetenliste ganz weit unten, ich versteh's wenn jemand in der Gruppe faehrt - aber fuer so 'nen Alleingaenger-Sport sein Sozialleben aufzugeben finde ich so toll wie Counterstrike.



Du hast das in denn falschen Hals gekriegt. Ich hab das auf Flatland bezogen. Nicht generell auf Leben 
Trial ist Anspruchsvoll aber Flatland ist ne Lebenseinstellung


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. April 2008)

ich glaub flatland kann genau so viel oder wenig ne lebenseinstellung sein wie trial, oder dirt oder von mir aus auch schach.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. April 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> ich glaub flatland kann genau so viel oder wenig ne lebenseinstellung sein wie trial, oder dirt oder von mir aus auch schach.



Na aber Gratulation


----------



## Der_Graf (16. April 2008)

also ich fahr einrad, tu slacken, fahr aber kein trial .ok, bisschen einrad trial (aber als "eigentlich ja nicht trialer" hab ich festgestellt dass ein maxxis creepy crawler 20x2,5 nicht auf meine 20 zoll felge passt, deswegen is grade nich so viel mit..grrr) 
aber ich glaub es hilft insgesamt schon beim biken, auch wenn mans so direkt nich merkt. udn ich glaub mir hilfts beim klettern auch. einfach wegen körperbeherrschung etc.
ich glaub jetzt stell ich hier irgendwo mal paar slackline bilder rein wenn ich n passendes fotoalbum find^^


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. April 2008)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> dass ein maxxis creepy crawler 20x2,5 nicht auf meine 20 zoll felge passt


ist ein 19x2,5er....


----------

